# First GOOD bottle stoppers.



## alphageek (Jul 22, 2009)

I got some stainless stoppers from Ruth and was finally able to have the good hardware to go with some great blanks from Dawn.  These are super-cool!  She doesn't have these listed on exoticblanks.com, but you have other ways of reaching her :biggrin: since not all of you can show up on her doorstep and get these things in person like i can :good::good::good:!  (Oh, and a cherry one in there too.)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very sharp Dean. Those are cool indeed!


----------



## Whaler (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome has been used so I'll double it.


----------



## sailing_away (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazing.  They look really great.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty nice, but the resins make the (otherwise beautiful) cherry look kinda' boring 

  -Barry


----------



## alphageek (Jul 23, 2009)

broitblat said:


> Pretty nice, but the resins make the (otherwise beautiful) cherry look kinda' boring
> 
> -Barry



Boy that's true!  But the cherry is still pretty.

And these are fun! (both the wood and acrylic) the vortex just gets deeper.

Oh and I should have title these "MY first good stoppers" ... Reading the way I posted that, I hope I didn't offend any other turners beautiful works.  If I did, I'm sorry!!


----------



## eck (Jul 23, 2009)

Way Cool! I really like the HD one. Have you looked at AR's 3D Stopper Blank Solection?
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/3D_Bottle_Stopper_Blocks.htm


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good! You may have inspired me to try something else!


----------

